# [SOLVED] BlackLibrary.com site down.



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Just as a heads up, the Black Library website has been down for the last two days... No explanation... nor word as to when it will be back up. cheers. I'll close this thread when it comes back online.

CP


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

I was wondering why it was down. Down all day yesterday.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

perhaps site maintenance...? i'm not sure though.

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nooooo! Now I wont be able to listen to extracts from their Audio books!


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Nooooo! Now I wont be able to listen to extracts from their Audio books!


LOL, yea. I just go to look at all the books and decide which one I'm going to read next.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well I was wondering how long it would take someone to notice :wink:.


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL, yea. I noticed yesterday morning and thought it would be fixed by now. Oh well.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well you could try and ask on their fan-page on Facebook for advice perhaps! k:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't know about you guys but I can access it perfectly fine.


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

yea, it's back up.


----------

